
Show HN: Sliproad – Combine filesystems into one API - gmemstr
https://github.com/gmemstr/sliproad
======
gmemstr
Hey all :) This is another one of my personal projects I'm sharing with the
world in hope of improving it. This was primarily build to unify my Backblaze
storage with my Raspberry Pi and external drives, but I'm hoping to implement
more "providers" later down the line, e.g S3. The focus is mostly on the API,
but the frontend works fairly well, especially for my own use. Very open to
feedback!

